# want all driver of toshiba satellite 2400 for xp



## jironui (Jan 25, 2008)

sorry for disturb all. i try to find driver for my toshiba satellite 2400. it's quite old. and i can't find driver for winxp. i had tried to search in toshiba website. but i couldn't use it. 
please please help,anyone have it driver?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jironui said:


> sorry for disturb all. i try to find driver for my toshiba satellite 2400. it's quite old. and i can't find driver for winxp. i had tried to search in toshiba website. but i couldn't use it.
> please please help,anyone have it driver?



The Satellite 2400 was offered in Canada. I found two Part Numbers, please confirm which one is yours:

# 1 - PS240C-00UJX = Part Number

# 2 - PS240C-00UJXP = Part Number

If you prefer to do your own "digging"? Then go here:

http://support.toshiba.ca/support/Download/ln_byModel.asp

HTH

Bill


----------



## jironui (Jan 25, 2008)

oh, thank you very much. it's help me alot.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jironui said:


> oh, thank you very much. it's help me a lot.


You are most welcome.

Feel free to ask for help if something don't work properly.

Bill


----------

